# Budget fuel by the euro or litre?



## 40456 (15 Jul 2014)

Mundane enough question but looking to sound out opinions.

I usually budget €40 per week for diesel, but am thinking of getting a fuel card which will reduce the cost per litre by 3.5c.

Whilst thinking of this I started to think that I tend to drive the same mileage every week. 

Am I better to budget for €40 per week or might I be better to fill up with 30 litres each week?

Do most people budget fuel by the euro or litre?

Thanks.


----------



## Branz (15 Jul 2014)

Assuming your income is in euro, then euro is the way to go, especially as the fuel cost will change.
Having said that, I don't know if people actually stick to a fuel budget, its tough to do unless the usage is very predetermined which is difficult with kids etc


----------



## twelve (15 Jul 2014)

I buy my fuel in litres - you get a better comparison between vendors then. 

e.g. you're less likely to notice getting 0.5 litres less in garage A than garage B for €30 than you are to notice that a 30 fill costs €40.50 in one and €39.76 in the other...

I'd be cautious about the fuel card, too. When I looked into them, I think I remember there being fixed monthly costs associated with them that eat into the fuel price saving, and also that the fuel price saving wasn't often as advertised. 

As people often say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## michaelm (15 Jul 2014)

40456 that sounds a bit pernickety to me; and the fuel card seems like an over complication to save, in theory, one euro per week.  I fill it to the brim when it gets low thus cutting down visits to the station.


----------



## Boyd (15 Jul 2014)

If you are budgeting on fuel, always buy per quantity, not per cost. Put in the same volume of fuel at the same time each week, and you still soon start to notice if it costs you three - five euro more if you switch garages.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jul 2014)

I budget fully loaded cost / kilometer (fuel, tyres, insurance, motor tax, etc) I therefore know what a journey costs me. I use this to assesss the real necessity of a trip.


----------



## 40456 (16 Jul 2014)

Thanks folks.


----------



## noproblem (16 Jul 2014)

Do remember, by filling up your car with fuel is not saving you money at all. It's an awful lot of extra weight for the car to pull and costs more in the long run. Put in €20/€30 when needed but check how much per litre. That's the way to save money


----------



## Frank (26 Jul 2014)

The flaw in that logic is that diesel stinks 

Therefore filling from empty to the brim means handling the pump half if not less of the time.

The extra 40 litres probably weighs only about 35 KG's not worth worrying about.


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2014)

mathepac said:


> I budget fully loaded cost / kilometer (fuel, tyres, insurance, motor tax, etc) I therefore know what a journey costs me. I use this to assesss the real necessity of a trip.



I now picture you as an android. 

Mr Data from Star Trek: The Next Generation, to be specific!

You assess the real necessity of every motor journey?! I'd hate to be the child who's told, "sorry Jimmy, your trip to soccer training just cannot be justified on a cost/benefit basis, due to diesel price inflation. Please check in with Parent 2.0 in 5-7days to request a revised evaluation"...!


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2014)

I am on a limited income and I have no children in the household. I drive a 10 year old diesel car so try to avoid multiple short journeys, preferring fewer longer journeys and walking or cycling if I can.

Like others, I've had to cut my cloth to suit my measure and the motoring organisations' method of budgeting suits me


----------

